# Whitewashing a water front bunkie



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Our guys and I put in a fourteen hour day yesterday to wrap this one up


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great

....


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Is that all by brush? If so that is awesome work.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

robladd said:


> Is that all by brush? If so that is awesome work.


Lol, yeah it was all brushed, I did up 6 samples including gel stain, penetrating stain, flat paint, flat paint sponged on and thinned paint brushed on with 1 and two coats.

We ended up adding 2 litres of water per gallon of paint, and it leveled out beautifully and no brush marks were visible as it leveled out perfect with the humidity in the air.

I took on the post and beam, and the 2 ceilings, and they took on the prep, the walls and the priming and painting of the door and window frames. We all slept like babies last night. LOL


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

2 1/2 years on PT and I see REAL Craftsmanship.
Finally, it's been worth the wait.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Seriously looks awesome Wes. :thumbsup: What product did you use with the added water?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Dulux Ultra-Hide Flat. The wild thing is, is that with all of that overhead work, I was expecting to be covered in drips from the thinned paint, i didn't even have a drip on my hand when the day was over... It was pretty wild. My neck was stiffer than it has ever been though.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

wje said:


> Dulux Ultra-Hide Flat. The wild thing is, is that with all of that overhead work, I was expecting to be covered in drips from the thinned paint, i didn't even have a drip on my hand when the day was over... It was pretty wild. My neck was stiffer than it has ever been though.


That is pretty crazy. I'd thought it would have at least run down the brush and all over your hand.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Love the whitewash look. Looks great.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Added some built in bed frames with storage underneath


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks really good!

I just recently ordered some GF whitewash stain and it looks similar to the photos. Ever try anything like that or milk paint? I'm sure the customer probably picked out what you had mixed up, but just curious on your experience with whitewash "stain".


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks awesome! 

Did you think about trying a paint pad? I'm not sure how they would be with paint (although thinned down would probably help) but I have been using them for a few years to lay off decks. And, for big sections of cabinets when I clear coat by hand.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> Looks really good!
> 
> I just recently ordered some GF whitewash stain and it looks similar to the photos. Ever try anything like that or milk paint? I'm sure the customer probably picked out what you had mixed up, but just curious on your experience with whitewash "stain".


Thanks

No I haven't tried either of the products you mentioned.. This job came up extremely last minute, so basically anything I wanted to do, had to be in stock for me to use it, only had 3 days to prepare for it, and didn't have time to order products in and do test boards.. I would definitely love to try them in the future, there is enough cottages around here that would suit this look... let me know how your experience is with it.

The Stain I did a test board of didn't look as good as the other tests I did, and the smell would have required all 4 of us to use respirators.. and I didn't feel it would be worth it..


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Hines Painting said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Did you think about trying a paint pad? I'm not sure how they would be with paint (although thinned down would probably help) but I have been using them for a few years to lay off decks. And, for big sections of cabinets when I clear coat by hand.


I still would have had to brush it because of the v joints. Plus there were a lot of areas where I couldn't get paint on the other piece of wood without sacrificing the washed look.. if I were to get 2 layers of wash on the coreners etc, the finish would look shoddy. We had to be extremely careful to only brush the pieces with the grains, on the piece we were working on only, keeping our wet edge in the v joint, and not stopping until we were at the end of a wall/ceiling.


----------

